# Preserving insects in resin???



## SteelFisher (Aug 29, 2002)

I recently found a perfect specimen of a large (4" wingspan) blue dragonfly. Would like to put it into a resin so it can be viewed from all sides? Can't find much online about it. Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Back in the early 70's we used to put everything in resin. We got our molds and resin from the hobby shop. we used to pour the item in clear resin, then when it was set, we would top off the mold with colored resin to give a nice backround.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

SteelFisher,

Check out this link. It looks like they'll have everything you'd need. 

http://www.eti-usa.com/consum/castresn/castresn.htm 

If this doesn't do it, try doing a search on the net for "Casting Resin". That should bring you all the info you need.

Good luck !

I just clicked that link and checked out the "where to buy" section. It looks like their stuff is available at Michaels Arts & Crafts. If there's one near you, you're all set !


----------



## SteelFisher (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks guys. I knew I could get an answer here!!!


----------

